# My life as it was and as it is now.



## Getting bigger (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok, here we go then, life as a BB started around 25 years ago, I played around for years, but ended up with a presentable figure, got into it in a serious mode in 1990 and worked bloody hard for 5 years. I lost me Mum in 1996 and it crucified me, attended IT for around 6 weeks sometimes 3 or 4 times a day and finally lost her. I was never able to go back to the gym as I missed Mum going on because I had gone to the gym on the day she passed and despite rushing down to the hospital she had gone; I know she had not come round for the previous 2 weeks but never the less I blamed myself for being in the gym; and I never went back.....UNTIL.

6 weeks ago; stay with me. 3 years ago I had major spine surgery L1 and L3 had fully prolapsed, middle and both ends was I had major surgery, pins fitted and fusion, I was told my bladder was coming out and my left leg would be of no use to me, 6 hours later I came round, oh, by the way, I was told the heavy duty squatting was almost certainly the cause, I take that with a pinch of salt though, best part of hospital was chucking in massive amounts of morphine, I did not have a scooby what bloody planet I was on, so where was I? Oh yes, waking up in the recovery room, shucks, what a fright. I will carry that on in the next update.

For the purists I peaked at 205 pounds back in the 90,s, 46 chest, 32 waist 17" and a bit guns thighs 25". 6 weeks ago I was 170 pounds 41 chest, 13 and a bit guns 36 waist and 21" legs, (not long; around!!!!)

I'll try not to get to boring with this, but feel it is important to tell you about my own personal rise and fall and what I consider to be a rise yet again, and yes I am 52 yrs old next Birthday.

Waking up from that operation and present stats after 6 weeks&#8230;.To be continued soon :wink:

GB


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

wow! your story is an inspiration man, great to hear your back in the gym. Keep it up and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Getting bigger (Sep 12, 2006)

So when I came round in the recovery room. Hands flew down to see if I had been fitted with a bag left, right, centre, where the hell do you fit them, no tubes, no pipes, fingers go to dead centre (just above the 3 piece) and pressed gently, yeehar I needed a pee so knew that the nerves to the bladder had been saved. Next the left leg?

Could wiggle me toes could feel the skin and then........this angel said, "oh, how are you feeling?" "Ok, I said, have they done the operation?" "Why yes of course they have!" With that the back started hurting, the brain realised I had just lost 7 hours of my life but I was grateful for the expert work of the surgeons.

A week later I was out and starting life again. Went back to work a few weeks later and life was fine (ish)

I started drinking a fair bit, don't know why really I just did, you know, the odd scotch, then one a night, then two/three etc and I suppose up to around about 2 months ago I was bordering on becoming an alcoholic.

So that the short version of the last few years; oh yes nearly forgot, blood tests revealed I had acute arthritis and ostio arthritis, (thought my feckin joints were sore) Omega 3, glucosamine and anti inflammatory helped. Sooo, I was trawling around one day in the supermarket and saw they were offering free cholesterol tests, mine went off the bloody scale at 8.9, "yikes, what next?" The great lass in the mobile test place said the chart indicated that I could be dead within 3 to 5 years. I went home in silence, tail between legs and thought "my life has just got to alter; NOW!

Docs in the morning for a double appointment and he was great, suggested exercise as one of the best ways to get the Chol levels down if I wanted to do it without pills, he also said with your RA and OA you may find a positive benefit to free weight training which will strengthen the joints etc. So yes, you guessed the brain is spinning, gym gym gym, oh no, I just know if I go to the gym again I'll end up getting hooked.

So of for a fitness test, (I'm lucky, where I work we are open to the public in part of one of our gigantic buildings with a health club and spookily a gym) And yes, its in the building I work in and yes I get free membership, so what the hell, in for a penny in for a pound lets make a start.

7 weeks ago I started, the gym is a wee bit prissy, but it has all I need; when I started I was chest: 41 inches waist 36 inches 13 and a half inch arms and weak as a kitten, (I have been a keyboard jockey of late)

First week = hard work, wanted to stop, it was to my horror plain boring; then towards the middle of the 3rd week something happened, my attitude had altered and I was now looking fwd to the next training day.

First week was Tuesday Thursday, second was MWF, third was MTWT&F with two days off, just how I used to enjoy it years ago, 60 minutes no more, two muscle groups only with some abs chucked in, third week in I hit the supplements, (mainly for energy) but hey I'm a sucker for em and maybe that Tribex is as good as it says, among others, oh its midday and I am no w off to blow my biceps and triceps to kingdom come so must dash.

If its ok with you, I will get into muscle groups, poundage, reps, and just how much I have grown in 7 weeks and shrunk in the trouser department, (nah not that bit, me waist) I will on the 12th week get some pictures on here hopefully. My height is 5'9 I weighed 170 pounds had a 25% BF content. (and looked shite by the way) That has all seriously changed.

To be continued

GB


----------



## Getting bigger (Sep 12, 2006)

So, 7 weeks on well actually 8 now and me bits have been changing quite fast.

As I said before, I started on 3 days a week with no particular routine, I just felt it was the best way to get back into things, I was all over the place but after a couple of weeks I settled down, and is as follows.

I now do 5 on 2 off, Mon to Fri 60 minutes a session and work hard.

Monday: Chest Back (if time some abs)

Tuesday: Legs Abs

Wednesday: Arms, mainly tri's and Bi's (quick cardio)

Thursday: Shoulders & bigger cardio

Friday: Depending on how the muscles have recovered from the week I may do chest and legs but in the main wait to see how I feel. Abs

Weights have changed dramatically, probably doubled most in the 7 weeks some a bit more, I like pyramid working so start on what is ok for 10 reps, then increase weight down to 8 and so on until I can barely blast one rep out sometimes two with some spotting assistance.

Changes thus far are Chest 43" waist 32" upper arms are up to 15" and thighs are around 22/23" weight has not changed that much, only a pound or two up but the fat content has dropped to 15% already according to the equipment here at the centre.

Eating wise is probably the hardest at the mo, trying to get 6 well balanced meals down me each day, and 2 or 3 protein drinks, currently taking in 3000 calories which is not enough but hey, it is early days; water is the one thing I make certain I get at least 3 litres sometimes 4 but never less than 3. Have not touched the scotch, all I have now is a glass of wine with evening meal. Interestingly I have just had a cholesterol test this morning and testosterone as well, at 50+ I may need some help in the latter.

Supps wise I mix ON 100% whey with EAS max milk for protein

Tribex (I know, probably a waste but let€™s see)

Norateen 2

EAS nitron 5

Zinc

Creatine MH and EE

EAS EFA hp

Met RX tribulus

EAS Phosphagen elite

EAS Muscle Armor

IS SUPERDROL EVER WORTH IT? Advice appreciated.

I take the Elite whilst in the gym, MA in the morning and afternoon and the rest as per suggested times and doses.

I feel better, stronger, and the mirror is more pleasing to look in, I am going to carry on this time and see what a 12 months brings, aim is to get to 200 pounds by around March 2007 then see how things are and start cutting up if I have built the sizes back up, target for guns is 17" by January and am going to see if 18" is possible by the summer of 2007.

So that is where I am at the mo, it is working for me although loosing fat is great but in a way it does make you look smaller but more defined, worse with clothes on but better with yer kit off.

I'll keep you posted and get the pictures on around Christmas time.

GB


----------



## Getting bigger (Sep 12, 2006)

6 weks since the last posting and progress is good. Arms at a stretch are almost 16" chest up to 45" waist stil down at 32" but the best of all is the weight, 13 stone 12ibs yesterday so 14 stone is around the corner.

Stil doing 5 on and 2 off, weights have increased on cable, lever and free, now hitting 130kg on seated chest press but the best gain is dips either tri's or chest, I run up with 2 warm up sets of 25 each then 2 further with a weight of 25kg stuck on me for 15 then 40kg for 8 to 10, I then start the blast of 12 to 14 sets maximum on each body part, pecs I keep at 8 sets as they develop without a lot of effort. Arms are where I am really concentrating on along with back and delts. Legs seem fine gained some more over the last few weeks.

Injurys have now started kicking in despite long warm ups and downs, both hands need a wrap at the mo and shoulders are the usual pain.

14 stone should be fine for the rest of this year and I wil then think about bulking further or start trimming down a bit, keep buying new clothing as I grow.

I'll get the pictures on by Xmas. It's odd really ya never think you are growing much but I met a buddy the other day who I haven't seen for a few months and he said he could not believe the change in me, that spurred me on some more and had the best back workout ever. I have moved on to laying cable flys for pecs and straight arm cable pull downs for back; both movements have given excellent gains.

Until the next update, stay well one and all.

GB


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey GB, nice update. Seems like things are slowly but surely coming together again for you. I have also been out of training for awhile, almost 2 years, but I started gym 2 weekends back and it feels good to push the weights again.I work night shifts, 4 in a row and then 4 days off, so only on my days off can I train. I hope thats not going to slow down the progress for me. Tomorrow will be the start of the second week in gym. Im really hoping to get over this beginning stage fairly quickly so that I can push the heavies again.

lata

BUTCH


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

great journal mate-

yup superdrol works but is very harsh-

you may be better off with a low dose of the real thing(dbol-tbol)

imo you may find 5x a week is the reason youre getting injuries.

5x a week is alot while natty and your age(no offence-i`m 39btw)will make recovery harder and harder.

i myself need a new disc L4-L5 i think (appointment at the the hospital soon)

so its real good to hear youre lifting again 8)

keep us updated bud 8)


----------



## Getting bigger (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys; am amazed, have today just done some dips for chest with a luvverly blonde hanging on me, thought I would try it and she was up for it. Yeeehar, there is life in the old dog yet. (and yes she was on the front off me, not pulling be backwards, just great on the pecs)

Went past two personal bests today, Pec dec with 100kgs on for a set of 6, am thrilled AND sore tonite as I type. Stuck a 10 kg on the seated press taking it to 145kg, managed 7 reps, machine was creaking a bit; so am I after today, WOW what a chest workout. Put a suit on yesterday that I ain't worn for a few months, ARRRGGHHH didn't fit, looked daft in it, guess where i'm off to at the weekend? Yep the bloody shops. I've just noticed, I 've got feckin stretch marks.

Later on


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

No expert like: but would doing superdrol or any other anabolics really be a good idea for someone with dangerously high cholesterol levels?


----------



## bushidodad (Nov 1, 2006)

Your story is very inspirational.

What do you do for cardio. Just thinkin on a way to help your chol besides stop using salt altogether.

I think 3-4 months with a clean diet and consistent cardio your chol will be quite managable.

Great to here a success story Good Luck!


----------



## bushidodad (Nov 1, 2006)

http://www.mymonavie.com/amtc/

Well talked to my doc and he gave me a bottle of Mona Vie. He said it is a miracle juice, not drug. It helps joints, chol, vascularity, and everything else. Just like the Noni and mangosteen. I have drank 2 bottles so far( like in 2 weeks lol) and don't really notice much. Mangosteen did help my back from hurting. I mean completely pain free. I have had my ass kicked too many times so no back pain is a GREAT thing. I have to get some more bottles and I will start taking it like they prescribe. 1 Bottle should last someone 1 month +/-.

gl


----------



## lingyai (Mar 2, 2007)

Well done mate, very good post, I am a fellow prolapsed disc suferrer ( no op yet, they can't catch me...). Keep up the good work and look forward to your next update.

Thumbs up.


----------



## Getting bigger (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been missing due to personal tragedies and huge injury ; back now at 8th week on return and hitting 15 stone so the looong off season has been good in one sense, back down to 14 and a half with much CV running/rowing/step and starting to push heavy again. benched 90 kg's today for 6 on mid grip on incline so real pleased with myself, 52 years of age and I won't give up, but age does hold you back, no booze, no cigs, 6 meals, much protein and it is coming together; a wee lad asked today how to get big arms, he blasts the biceps 3 times a week, I asked when do you do the triceps/ he replied almost never can't see the point he said, nowt then to do with the fact the tri's are almost 3 times the muscle density of bi's then? No way! he replied, aww bless.

I have been on testosterone replacements therapy through injection from the GP, apparently it was real low and I do feel better, my darned nipples are real sore though, any thoughts? I have the big injection 5 times a year, it is supposed to last 8-10 weeks and is big in Germany and Italy.Nebido® is the one I am having.

Take it easy.

Mike


----------

